

Microsoft Said to Ask HTC to Put Windows on More Phones - usaphp
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-10-04/microsoft-said-to-ask-htc-to-put-windows-on-more-phones.html

======
pedalpete
This is actually a very clever move. HTC is suffering and needs a bit of an
infustion. They already make WP devices and get decent reviews from those
devices, and the reviews of the HTC One make it out to be an incredible
device.

If HTC sees more benefit from making WP phones than Android, and WP gets more
shelf-space as a result, they could continue growing their marketshare.

What has HTC got to loose?

~~~
anonymfus
>What has HTC got to loose?

HTC Sense

------
rajeemcariazo
This is the way to go for Microsoft. Cutting the licensing fee has nothing to
lose since HTC decided to stop making Windows Phone last June. Another good
move could be to make Windows Phone OS able to install on any Android Phone so
consumers could choose on OS to install with their devices.

